# Audio / Video >  PSRS tehnikas pazinēji palīdziet

## ROBERTTT

Kāds kautko ir dzirdējis par Akustiskajām sistēmām un SIGMA pastiprinātāju? Konkrētāk man interesē vairāk par akustikām un to parametriem(Jūtība, nominālā jauda, kādi skaļruņi iekšā...).[attachment=0:17v2hyrn]asfasfasfasffafasfsaf.JPG[/attachment:17v2hyrn]

----------


## Imants

Googles meklētājs atrod šo:
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/detail/6598.html

Tur katrā tumbā stāv divi 4A-32B
par tiem ātrumā atradu tikai :
http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13372

Pašam jāpameklē!!!

----------


## arnis

4a32 laikam bija 50 watiigi max shirkopolosnjiki, speeleeja liidz kaadiem 13-14K ~96dB liimenii. Zemais gals zem 50Hz klusums, rezonanse tiem skaljrunjiem uz 42Hz laikam. toreiz jau skaitiijaas baigi krutaa manta, bet nu shodien.....no otras puses ja taadus var dabuut, kaapeec neizmantot.  ::

----------


## Jon

4A32 ir/bija sākotnēji Pēterburgas LOMO izstrādāts kino platjoslinieks. 12", apm. 15 omi. Sākumā uz tā rakstīja 12.5 W, vēlāk, nekam nemainoties konstrukcijā, parādījās 25 W.Kā jau platjosliniekam - ne īsti zemā gala, ne augšu. *Reāli* var atskaņot joslu 60 Hz - 14 kHz. Pēc tam jau "ragi sūnās".

----------


## MONKEY

SS.LV bija sludinājums ( vēl ir ), kurā visu šito pārdeva. Bija piedāvājumā divi pastiprinātāji Sigma 200, kuru jauda ir, laikam, 2x200 uz 4 omiem, divi sabuferi ( drausmīgi lieli, laikam ar papīra skaļruņi iekšā ), kuriem ir tas skaļrunis iekšā un uz āru nāk lieli izliekumi kā fāzu inventori, 6 attēlā redzamās tumbas un vēl tur piedāvāja kaut kādu gudru pūlti un mikrafonus. Īstenībā šito visu iegādājoties sanāk viena kārtīga, pietiekoši jaudīga un iespaidīga aparatūra priekš ballēm un diskotēkām. Un ja ņēm vērā ka papīram ir salīdzinoši liels spiediens, tad droši vien arī der ertrādēm. Konkurētāk runājot par tām attēlā redzamajām tumbām, tad tur ir kārtīgi vidi un vispār, ja klausās vecāku mūziku ( kurai basu nav tik zemu ), kad šīs tumbas droši vien parādījās ( droši vien kaut kad no 85. gada uz augšu ), tad nu basu ar kaut kādu dod un augšas gan jau arī pietiek. Īstenībā, ja ir nepieciešama šāda veida aparatūra, tad piedāvājums manā skatījumā ir baigi labais. Mani gan vairāk interesē tie pastūži - Sigma 200, nez kā šie skan? Pēc jaudas spreižot varētu mierīgi kādas divas s-90 likt uz kanālu. Šim aparātam bija arī iespēja lietot arī tilta slēgumu. Gribētos uzzināt ko vairāk par to pastiprinātāju. Bet laikam bez priekšpastiprinātja skaņā diez kas nav.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A ja es paņemu 4 tādus platjhosliniekus 4a32 un iemetu kastē tad jūtība sanāktu kautkur ap 100db/1w/1m ? (96db+3db+1db+1db)... vai es kļūdos un ja vēl piemstu klāt kādu augstfrekveņču kompresijas draiveri ar ruporu un filtru vispār diezgan nesliktas Pro Top kastes sanāktu...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Un jā monkey es pašlaik pats "metu acis" uz to sludinājumu un ja godīgi tad tie pastūži neizskatās diez ko kruti (tīri shematikas un barošanas ziņā) bet nu vienīgi tas ka var satiltot (laikam viens no nedaudzajiem krievu brīnumiem ar šādu iespēju) Vēl esmu dzirdējis ka bez kārtīga tembru bloka/priekšpastiprinātāja (Vēlams atsevišķs bloks) tie sigma 200 galīgi neskanot...

----------


## arnis

vai tad tu sevi nedefineeji par hifiliitkji :: )
diezgan nesliktas pro kastes- nju pareekjini, cik tad tu max dB vareesi dabuut; ( 115-118 ::  ) ? cik taas kastes vietas aiznjems ::  
protams ka daavinaatam zirgam zoboas neskataas, bet shaa kaa taa- es bi no taadas daavanas gan atteiktos...bet nu ja maajaas nekaa praatiiga nav, kaapeec nenjemt... ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

arni par kādām dāvanām tu runā par tām mantām cilvēks grib konkrētu naudas summu. Un priekš manis (Sākumam) tādas mantas būs ideāli 2kārt tos topus es arī draivošu ar parastāko Hi-Fi 80to gadu pioneer pastūzi ar jaudu 2x25W uz 8 omiem... un tad es nesapratu būs 100Db jūtība ja es salikšu 4 vienā kastē vai pa diviem vienā kastē un divas kastes nolikšu blakus?

----------


## arnis

Robert- gribeet jau nav kaitiigi  ::  tu padomaa cik daudz tas vietas aiznjem arii ... ::  pa 300Ls prieksh maajas var arii kautko labaaku sataisiit . nee nu ok, piekriitu, ~20Ls , varbuut mazaak, par vienu 12 colliigu 4a-32 ...tas ir taads duaals jautaajums...vai tev to kaudzi ar vinjiem vajag ? 
ko tev maajaas maina, buus 100dB jeb 96dB ?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Arni tur jau tā problēma ka man priekš mājas (iztabas nevajag) tādu kaudzi bet gan priekš free air (priekš outside house  :: ) tu ko domāji ka es to visu klausīšos savā 12kvadrātmetru istabā vai  ::

----------


## arnis

tik un taa- es vairaak atbalstu vienu mazaaku kastiiti uz 15'' + horns uz watiem teiksim 200-400W max, bet taadai pljavai pietiek ar 30-50W un nelauzh tev ne kaulus to kasti aizstiept neko....ar no shitiem taisiiit jeb shiis kastes staipiit, un tikai taapeec ka jaudas pamaz tad arii taas kastes vairumaa jaaliek....nezinu nezinu...man uz to biku cits skats....bet no otras puses - ja naudas nav un speeka kaulos daudz- kaapeec ne....tava izveele.. ::  par 2 sklajrunjiem 1 kastee- jaa, nu summeesies jau tie dB protams , bet viss atkariigs, kas ir pljavas otraa galaa... ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Priecājos ka beidzot esi sapratis (1.Budžets ierobežots 2. spēks kaulos var divatā pastaipīt tās kastes  :: ) jā bet ar pļavu gan pašvaki jo "otrā galā" pēc kādiem 30m ir dzelzsbetona sēta kas garantē pamatīgu augšējo un vidējo frekveņču atstarošanos...

----------


## arnis

man arii jauniibaa bija tavs entuziasms. ejot laikam saproti ka veseliba (mugura) ir tikai viena un kastes jaataisa kompaktas. bet nu- katram jau savs ejamais celsjsh vajadziigs, ja tas ir taveejais, tad man prieks, ka esi kautko taadu atradis. 
sapratis esmu visu laiku. tikai man piemiit tieksme aicinaat cilveekus skatiities arii taalaak, nevis tikai 1 vai 2 gadus uz priekshu. piekriiti, ka tu tachu neapstaasies, subus arii vajadzees reaalam pljavas tusam....tos arii staipiisi...liidz uznaaks besis un naaksies visu sho atkal paardot...
nezinu kaa tev ar klausiitaaju kontingentu, bet iedomaajies situaaciju, atbrauc draugi, pazinjas, ir tuss, pieprasa iegriezt ruchkaa skaljaak, bet tu nevari- vai nu skaljrunji nevelk, vai pastuuzis....vai nav mazliet smiekliigi ::  taadas kastes, i njihuja....saproti telpaas veel tas viss ir OK, bet aaraa dB kriitas taa kaa tam jaakriitas....bet var jau buut ka tev arii to pietiek. Man piemeeram taados daarzu tusos nekad nesanaak topus uzgriezt vairaak par 30W, kas sastaada ~ tos pashus 117dB no vienas mazas kastiites. var jau buut ka buus ok...vieniigi man buutu zheel 300Ls izlikt par shiim mantaam.....jebkuraa gadiijumaa.....a kur tu dziivoji ? taisies tieshaam sho visu iepirkt ?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ar kaut ko jau ir jāsāk un visu es nepirkšu principā tos mikrafonus nafig man nevaig kā tādus...

----------


## arnis

Nju, kur ir references  :: 
Tiki beidzot pie jauniem skaljrunjiem maajaas jeb nee ?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Šodien savācu vienu daļu no tiem skaļruņiem atbraucu mājās atskrūvēju vienu to Sigma-200 akustku iekšā protams divi 4a-32 "širokopolosņiki" izskrūvēju vienu ārā un pieslēdzu paklausīties un ilgi nevilcinoties atvēru iztabā logu un uzliku to skaļruni uz palodzes iegrizu pastūzim "ručkā" izgāju ārā kādus 10m no savas iztabas loga un es vienkārši "aplauzos"... šitāds "bļāviens" no viena skaļruņa kurš pat nav kastē. Par subwooferu gan esmu vīlies zemākais gals labi ja kādi 80Hz un ito pūš un elš pa visām "spraugām" bet nu nez moš tā ir kastes vaina būs jāatrauj vaļā jāapskatās kas tur par "murmuli" iekšā...

----------


## arnis

nju tad jaasaka, ka tev ieprieksh nekadas jeedziigaas tumbas nav bijushas, ja jau tev shitaa.... :: ))))
par subwooferiem- primaari atkariigs no noformeejuma. jo bija arii krievu laikos subi uz zemaa gala....

----------


## ROBERTTT

To subwooferu šodien iznesu ārā uzliku 50Hz uz kompja un pieslēdzu pie pastūža un pie pastūža sabu izgāju ārā galīgi nekāda spiediena uz tiem 50Hz tam ruporam nav toties kad iebāž galvu iekšā tai rupora vienā malā  ::  uz 50Hz spiediens ir tāds ka ausis krīt ciet tātad jautājums vai tiešām tā varētu būt tā rupora vaina ka tas sabs zem 70Hz  neskan (Cik es sapratu čakarējoties ar signālģeneratora softu) un vai uztaisot (izrēķinot pēc parametriem un noregulējot fāzinvertoru uz kādiem 40Hz) normālu FI kasti kautkas mainīsies?

----------


## arnis

nju krievu laika rupori galiigi uz zemo galu neskan, taa tas ir bijis. var jau njemt to skaljruni aaraa, bet tikuntaa es domaaju ka tie subi tev tur ir lieki.... ::  tev pilniigi pietiktu, ja pieliktu tos 4a-32 shirokopolosnjikus reguleejot fi portu uz kaadiem 50-60hz, buutu arii puslidz miikstie basi. I nafig vispaar taas kastes aaraa jaukt, ir jau gatavas un miers, priekshkam mociities  :: ??

----------


## ROBERTTT

Subs nav lieks tem 4a-32 zemā basa nav kājau te viens teica zem 50Hz plnīgs klusums tāpēc sabu vajag nu karoč atraušu vaļā un apskatīšos kas tur par murmuli iekšā (Vienīgais ko var redzēt iebāžot galvu  ::  ka tas ir 18 collineks) nu visticamāk es taisīšu jaunu kasti (Vienkāršu "Front loaded" nekādus ruporus vai W-binus)...

----------


## arnis

neskan, tas taa- bet tu saaproti pac. Fs tam skaljrunim 42Hz. teoreetiski tur 50-60Hz normaalaa kastee ar normaalu portu var dabuut aaraa., it iipashi maajas vajadziibaam. Ja skataas uz taadu skaljruni, tad parasti veertee vinja speejas PRO jomaa, un tad nu par max jaudaam runaajot protams ka zem 60Hz vinju darbinaat ir nepraats.
PAr konkreetajiem subiem, vareetu buut tur kaads 2a-9 jeb 2a-11, paskaties  ::  bet nu tikuntaa- agraak to visu tach taisiija lai dabuutu kaartiigu basu, kicku utt....diezvai tu uztaisiisi kautko labaaku ( skaljaaku ) par taa laika inzenieriem/konstruktoriem
Cits staasts vareetu buut ka taisiit tipisku Fi kasti uz kaadiem 40-45Hz regulaaciju, un buus tev zemais bass. tika itaapat vajadzees kaadus 150-180L kaa minimums, ai tur buutu zemais gals...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Kevin man priekš iztabas nevaig iztabā pietiek ar S-90 (un vispār esmu sapratis ka PRO akustika nav iztabai domāta) . Un es arī domāju tasīt tipisku Fi kast ar regulējumu uz kādiem 40Hz arī fnieris priekš 200L kastes nav problēma un galdniecības instrumenti arī nav sveši ::  Un jā protams inžinieri ir taisījuši un rēķinājuši tikai tajā laikā neviens neklausījās "neģerus" ar 30hz basiem...

----------


## arnis

nevis tajaa laikaa, bet skaljrunju nebija ar lieliem gaajieniem, saaksim ar to
otrs- un vispār esmu sapratis ka PRO akustika nav iztabai domāta
ARGUMENTĒ.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Mājas Hi-Fi akustikai primār ir kvalitāte sekundāri jūtība skaļums
Bet Pro akustikai otrādi primāri jūtība skaļums un sekundāri kvalitāte

----------


## arnis

pilniigas muljkjiibas. nevajag saliidzinaat jebkaadu maajas hi-fi ar kautkaadiem leetiem omnitronik jeb reloop kasteem, kuraam ir juutiiba bet nav kvalitaates...
augstaakaas klases hi-fi klaseem vareetu runaat par augstaaku detalizaaciju , bet tas ir aarpus everyday usera maka biezuma, pirmkaart, un otrkaart- ne jau katrs to ir gatavs saklausiit.
Un diezvai tu pac ari esi gatavs saklausiit to kvalitaati, par ko runaa....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu labi bet vienu es esmu saprats nu nav jēga tos 4a-32 skaļrņus turēt iztabā jo tīri diapazona ziņā viņi skan sliktāk nekā S-90 bet ārā gan otrādi S-90 nevelk ne skaļumā ne dizapazona ziņā a šitie 4a-32 bļauj kā zvērī...

----------


## Didzis

Ansamblim, kurš spelē ar ar "dabīgiem" instrumentieem(gitaras, bungas, pūšamie instrumenti, u.t.t.) nafig nevajag tās super apakšas, kuras ir sintetiskaja stuku-buku troksnī(par muziku to nosaukt roka neceļās). Krievu kino skaļruņi kā reizi derēja nelielu ansambļu apskaņošanai. 32niekus lika uz priekšu, bet basus deva basgitāras kombiks uz 2a-9 vai līdzīga skaļruņa. Basene jau nvajag lielākas apakšas. Faktiski jau "modernais" tīc -tīc troksnis ar sintētiskajiem un mākslīgi saceltajiem basiem vajadzīgs tikai disenēs, kur visi sarijušies tabletes vai sapīpejušies zalīti.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Neklausos es to mūziku ko tu Didzi sauc par tic-tic bet te neiet runa par to iet runa par skaņas diapazonu repektīvi viens pats 4a-32 nespēj atskaņot basu viņi vairāk ir kā vidējie...

----------


## Didzis

Protams, ka 32nieki ir tīri vidu skaļruņi un tur tiem arī vieta. Visi šie skaļruņi nāk no kinotehnikas. Kādreiz kinoapskaņošanā  2A9 stāvēja uz apakšām,4a-32 stāveja uz vidiem, bet uz augšām vel bija tādi bleķa rupora pīkstuļi(marku esmu aizmirsis). Tāda kinoiekārta jau skaitījās "kruta". Bija tadas vienkaršas pārnēsājamas tumbas ar diviem 4A28 skaļruņiem, kur virsū bija emblēma "ka" un tauta to sauca par kakas tumbām. Skaneja tikai vidi, bet kinofilmas optiskajā celiņā jau nekadu aukšu un apakšu nebija. Kino skaļruņu vienīgā priekšrocība, pret jaunajiem skaļruņiiem, ir to skaņas spiediens. Pārsvarā tie tika izstrādāti lampu pastiprinatajiem un tagad daudziem neticas, ka ar 12W pastiprinatāju mierīgi var apskaņot lauku kultūras namu  ::

----------


## arnis

didzi- ko iisti tu domaa ar apskanjoshanu ::  dzirdeet tos skaljrunjus kultuuras nama beigaas var, jaa, es piekriitu, bet nu taa nopietni nevar ar vinjiem apskanjot kultuuras namu. tb- der klusiem kotleshu vakariem un kultuuras namiem piedieniigaam darbiibaam, tas ir viens. 
par 4a-28 tieshaam ir kaka- pasham taadi bija uz rokaam
un kinapiem augshas bija 1a-20, 21...
kas attiecas par joslaam- logjiki ka vinjsh ir shirokopolosnjiks, tas 4a-32 - tas noziimee ka vinjam nav ne zemo basu, ne augshu gals jeedziigs. ja no tavas s-90 iznjemtu tikai basinieku, tad vinjsh arii speeleetu tikai knapus vidus un nebuutu saliidzinaams diapazonaa, pareizi ::  taapeec ka s-90 ir 3 joslu sisteema, kameer 4a-32 skaitaas 1 platjoslnieks. Par bungaam- viss atkariigs no taa, kaa to bungu uzsit. un ja nu levels uz 60-70hz ir tik liels, ka nu- nenormaali liels. da tiem nevienam no skaljrunjiem nav jeedziiga gaajiena, lai perfekti atskanjootu to uzsitienu. ne 2a-9 ne 2a-11. protams ,ir izmeers, ir juutiiba, bet tas pac viss ir arii muusdienu skaljrunjiem, kuri protams maksaa 150Ls un uz augshu, bet vinjiem pie taa  visa ir arii n reizes lielaaka jauda un zemaaks THD....
Ps- protams ka shie briinumi ir labaaki par lielu dalju muusdienu zemaas klases hifi un pro, es par to nestriidos....visu jau izsaka nauda, ko tu esi gatavs par produktu maksaat...

----------


## Didzis

arnis, es runāju par parastu balli ar dzīviem muzikantiem. Nevienam jau dančos nevajag baigo bāzienu ne uz vidiem ne uz basiem. Pats esmu spēlejis uz 32niekiem pat āra zaļumballē un neviens nebļāva, ka parklusu skan. Es jau nesaku, ka modernie skaļruņi būtu slikti, bet lai tos iekustinātu vajag ļoti lielas jaudas. Ar 32niekiem mierīgi balli apskaņoja  Regent 60 pastiprinatājs, kuram bija kadi 60W izejā. Arī vecos laikos bija gan Teslas, gan Vermonas skaļruņi, kuri skanēja labāk par 32niekiem un es nekādā gadījumā neuzskatu krievu skaļruņus par skaņas etalonu.

----------


## arnis

didzi, tas labi  :: 
man jau shkjiet, ka tu zini ko runaa un par muusdienu skaljrunju iekustinaashanu arii kautkaa korekti nebuus, jo lielaakajai daljai no tiem tomeer juutiiba pie 1W ir lielaaka par 4a-32. bet nu tas taa.
Vnk, nee nu ko es varu teikt.....es vnk dariitu savaadaak....es pa tiem 300Ls jeb cik nu tur roberts samaksaaja buutu njeemis kautko jaunu un exkluziivu, ko nu par taadu naudu var panjemt....pakonsulteejies sheit ar skaljrunju speciem....tagad vinjsh ir ticis pie skaljrunju greedas, kas itkaa jau ir ok, bet peec paaris gadiem par to kubikmetru kraavumu greedu ar kasteem noteikti laimiigs nebuus....
man shkjiet ka pasham buutu bijis lielaaks feelings uzprojiceet pasham tumbu no jaunaam smukaam, piem, celestion (jeb rcf) komponenteem, kas arii skaneetu taapat, un labaak, un aiznjemtu summaari 5x mazaak vietas....nju kautkaa taa.....nezinu, varbuut man vnk ir citas prasiibas un cits skats uz dziivi...lai nepirktu 30 gadus vecas tehnologjijas ... piekriitu ka daudziem pret shiem skaljrunjiem ir sentimentaalas juutas un taa......bet dziive tachu iet uz priekshu....tehnologjijas arii....

----------


## okars

Didzi, bet tik kategorisku nostaaju par/pret elektroniku jau nebuus objektiivi ienjemt. Labu muuziku, patiesiibaa, var radiit ar jebko, jo muuzikas pamataa ir matemaatika. Taalaakais jau ir atkariigs no radiitaaja.  ::  Piemeeeram, Mike Oldfield, Jean Michel Jarre un Enigma tachu nesauksi par "stuku-buku"?  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

1. Kas teica ka 300Ls 2. Es saprotu ka ar jaunām komponentēm būtu lielāka jūtība, bišķi skaļāk vilktu, mazāk vietas azņemtu u.t.t. bet nu man nav 300Ls ko izmest par vienu tādu jaun tumbu 3.Konkrētie skaļruņi 4a-32 kuri nonāca manās rokās nav nemaz tik veci virsū uz papīra rakstīts 1990. gads

----------


## arnis

nu labi, es ljoti atvainojos par savu sarkasmu, un lai tev vinji *ilgi* un *labi* skan  ::

----------


## Jon

> Labu muuziku, patiesiibaa, var radiit ar jebko, jo muuzikas pamataa ir matemaatika.


 Sorry, *Mūzika* nāk no Dieva caur viņa īpaši apgarotiem cilvēkiem. Ar kompjuteru nevar izrēķināt mūziku, tā var radīt tikai troksni. Bet ir jau arī aprobežoti ļautiņi, kas smadzeņšturmistu vāvuļošanu un repistu vankšķēšanu uz vinila skrāpēšanas fona uzskata par mūziku. Bet nevar jau liegt cilvēkam to radīšanas prieku, sevišķi, ja viņam pašam šķiet, ka uz sava kompjutera sintezējis ko "ģeniālu".

----------


## Didzis

okars, es jau esmu kategorisks tikai pret moderno dīdžeju murgojumiem. Diemžēl tieši šis troksnis tiek tagad uzskatīts par mūziku. Ja kopā sanāk pukas un var uzspelet dzīvu muziku, tad tik uzpriekšu, bet ja nopērk krutu igralkas sintiņu un uzreiz uzdodas par baigo komponistu, tad  nu tikai tāds tic-tic troksnis vien parasti sanak.
arnis, ja godīgi, tad nesmu precīzi salīdzinājis vecos un jaunos skaļruņus. Tad vajag veikt vesalu parrēķinu, jo vecajiem skaļruņiem merija skaņas spiedienu, bet tagad mēra skaļruņa jūtību. Nebūtu slikti, ja kads varetu parreķināt vecos skaļruņus. Lai kā arī nebūtu, subjektīvi tam pašam 4A28 pie pastiprinataja ar divām 6P3S lampam bļāviens ir nepajokam. Cita lieta, ka frekvenču raksturlīkne nevienmērība kino skaļruņiem ir daudz lielāka kā tas it modernākiem skaļruņiem.

----------


## okars

> Sorry, *Mūzika* nāk no Dieva caur viņa īpaši apgarotiem cilvēkiem.


 Sorry, bet tas jau nu ir aarpus katras kritikas. Un zibeni arii rada peerkona dievs? (speciaali ar mazo)




> var radiit ar jebko


 Ar sho es biju domaajis fizisko skanjas svaarstiibu gjenereeshanu. Jaa, cilveeks (komponists) rada muuziku - noshu kombinaacijas. Bet, taa kaa skanja ir fiziskas gaisa svaarstiibas, tad izpildiit muuziku (gjenereet skanjas signaalus) var jebkas - vari chiigaat vijoli, dauziit ksilofonu, puust gaisu gar zaales stiebru pljavaa, dziedaat vai manipuleet ar elektriskiem frekvenchu gjeneratoriem - taa ir tehniskaa izpildiijuma specifika.




> tā var radīt tikai troksni.


 Dators vispaar neko NE-RA-DA, jo tas ir skaitljotaajs. Punkts!




> Bet ir jau arī aprobežoti ļautiņi, kas smadzeņšturmistu vāvuļošanu un repistu vankšķēšanu uz vinila skrāpēšanas fona uzskata par mūziku.


 Tas te vispaar nav par teemu. Pie tam arii piemeerus jau mineeju. Noklausies, piemeeram, Enigma dziesmas "Sadeness" visas daljas - naturaalaakais sintezatoru gabals! Bet neteiksi tachu, ka taa nav muuzika, pie tam laba, ne?  ::

----------


## arnis

didzis teica - arnis, ja godīgi, tad nesmu precīzi salīdzinājis vecos un jaunos skaļruņus. Tad vajag veikt vesalu parrēķinu, jo vecajiem skaļruņiem merija skaņas spiedienu, bet tagad mēra skaļruņa jūtību. Nebūtu slikti, ja kads varetu parreķināt vecos skaļruņus. 

Nekaadu paarreekjinu nevajag.  0,2Pa = 80dB 0,35Pa= 84,5dB. Doma taada, ka tos paskaalus meeriija pie 0,1W, attieciigi pie taa visa var pieskaitiit 10dB. taatad 0,35pa skaljrunjiem shodien- 94,5dB. Bet tikuntaa- pat tam 4a-32 man vienaa graamataa ir liikne decibelos, tas viss jau nebuut nav atmests. Vieniigi tagad vairs ar izteiksmi paskaalos neaizraujas, kautgan vajadzeetu. rastos lielaaka skaidriiba no kaa tas skaljums veidojaas....
Runaajot par muuziku- vienalga, kas to ir radiijis, bet vienam konkreetam exemplaaram- skaljrunim tas ir jaatspeelee. Un tad ir jautaajums, vai elektroniku tikpat labi ( lasi- kvalitatiivi ) atskanjo shis shirokopolosnjiks, jeb tomeer kaut vidusliimenja muusdienu pro akustika...

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tikai zinu 1 nopietnu kritēriju - neivenam pastiprinatājam nav jadarbojas uz 100% jauadas, pat ne uz 50.

Tas var klausīties  gan simfonijas gan Pink Floyd - Wish You were here.  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Par gaumi nestrīdas un punkts!!!

----------


## arnis

> Es tikai zinu 1 nopietnu kritēriju - neivenam pastiprinatājam nav jadarbojas uz 100% jauadas, pat ne uz 50.
> 
> Tas var klausīties  gan simfonijas gan Pink Floyd - Wish You were here.


 Raimond- tieshi taapat kaa skaljrunjiem  ::

----------


## okars

Veco skaljrunju zinjaa varu piebilst tik daudz, ka konkreetos skaljrunjus un to modelju numurus nepaarzinu, bet parasti ,cik ir bijusi saskare, tomeer muusdienu leetas bet vairaak joslas skan pienjemamaak kaa vecie papiira platjoslnieki (teiksim jau kaa muusdienaas ir - vidinieki).  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Pareizi. Un tiklīdz apskaņotājs uzgriez aparatūru tā, ka skan ne tikai membrana, bet arī jūt kasti, galdu un režģi, tā uzreiz ir zīmogs.  Apskaņotājam.

----------


## arnis

redz probleema ir taa, ka tikko kaa tu uzgriez vairaak nekaa vajag, saakas kroplis. harmonikas aiziet visaaa diapazonaa, nevis tikai liidz vienas joslas skaljrunja galam. taapeec arii subjektiivi shos nekad liidz galam griezt nevarees, jo tur kaa jau platjosliniekam auzas saaksies visaa diapazonaa.
taapeec primaari ko iesaku Robertam, ir iepirkt da jebkaadu testeri, ar ko meeriit voltus, un ik pa laikam skaljaak griezhot vnk pameeriit spriegumu uz spoles,( jeb uz ampa izejas klemmeem, pie kura ir pievienots konkreetais skaljrunis ) pienjemot ka spole ir 15 omi un jauda ko tur var ielaist ir 25W, tad maksimums uz testera nedriikst paarsniegt 19 voltus piikjii. Tur vajadzeetu pasekot liidzi. a to mazums, kaadu jeedziigaaku ampu pieliks, un prieki aatri izbeigsies.....tas taa- self kontrolei....no 10 skaljrunjiem var dabuut lielu skaljumu uz mazaam jaudaam, bet mocot 1 skaljruni, var beigties arii beediigi......
PS- Robert- tu tachu gribeeji diskusiju par sho teemu , ne ::  )

----------


## Jon

> Noklausies, piemeeram, Enigma dziesmas "Sadeness" visas daljas - naturaalaakais sintezatoru gabals! Bet neteiksi tachu, ka taa nav muuzika, pie tam laba, ne?


 Priekš kam? Man ir Mocarts, Bahs, Haidns, Bēthovens, Brāmss, Vāgners un daudzi citi. Bez jebkādas sintētikas. Patiešām dievišķa Mūzika. Un ja vēl tas ir labs orķestris un oriģināli 18. gadsimta instrumenti...Pie tam cenšos, cik iespējams, koncertus apmeklēt; kur nekādi ciparu/analogie un otrādi konvertori nav starp mani un dzīvu skaņu.

----------


## MONKEY

Vispār par gaumi jau nestrīdās. Bet īstenībā derētu vārda - mūzika - definīcija. Nopietna, kas būtu no visiem aspektiem. Viena lieta gan ir skaidra, mūsdienu mūzika ir stipri izmainījusies, salīdzinājumā ar nosauktajām dziesmām. Tagad kartu dienu cita dziesma topos, mainās katru dienu. Ja sālīdzina to dziesmu, kas tagad topā un jūsu iepriekš nosauktās, tad ir viena kreitna atšķirība - mūsdienu dziesmu paklausies mēnesi, atkalusies un aizmirsti, bet nu jau gadus 20 - 30 veca ir kā paliekoša vērtība. Pie tās vecākās gadu gājuma mūzikas ir piestrādāts, lai tā būtu melodiska un u.t.t. Lai nu kā tie paši 80tie ir pilns ar ļoti melodiskiem skaņdarbiem, kurus šodien miksē un no tem taisa remiksus. Ceru ka saparatāt manu domu.

----------


## okars

Njaa, Jon... Tjipa, man ir VAZ-2101, kas lieliski pilda savu funkciju un taadeelj man Mercedes nevajag.  ::  Tad Tu saki, ka, peec pasaules slavenajiem klasiskaas muuzikas komponistiem, nav vairs piedzimis neviens komponists?  :: 

Es vai tad saku, ka Mocarts ir slikts?? Bet Mocarta labums pirmkaart ir melodijaas - profesionaali uztaisiits Mocarta skanjdarbs skanees labi gan ar dabiigajiem instrumentiem, gan elektroniku. Bet (atvainojos) s..du var speeleet kaut uz kaadas 18. gs. vijoles un tas taa vai taa buus tas pats s..ds. Ja mees elektroniski imiteejam (peec iespeejaam) orkjestri, kas speelee Mocartu - vai tas ir Mocarts? Bet, ja uztaisam kaut kaadu dance versiju no tiem pashiem instrumentiem - kaa tad? Vai varbuut Mocarts ir Mocarts tikai tad, ja vinjsh personiigi dirigjee orkjestri? Kur ir robezha?  ::  Es palieku pie versijas ka *muuziku* nosaka melodija (noshu jeb frekvenchu kombinaacijaa laikaa), nevis instrumenti. Un kaada sagadiishanaas - pie shiis versijas pieturaas arii visas autortiesiibu agjentuuras!  :: 

Tiesa gan, ieteiktu nepiemirst, ka mees esam ELEKTRONIKAS forumaa, kur jau pashos pamatos ir runa par muuzikas reproduceeshanu maajas apstaakljos - orkjestri maajaas nepaklausiisies.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Protams visu cieņu klasskajai mūzikai un tās radītājiem  bet nu par mūsdienu mūziku runājot (To skan katru dienu pa radio un itkā ir topā) laikam tiešām pasaule iet uz galu...
Kas attiecas uz tiem 4a-32 arni neuztraucies es viņs netaisos skandināt uz visu diapazonu tapat ar laiku nāksies viņiem fltrus tasīt un likt trīs joslu sistēmā kā vidējos (Sabs + 4a-32nieki + horns).

----------


## arnis

es uztraucos tikai par vienu citu lietu. lai uztaisiitu pasiivu filtru 15 omiigam skaljrunim, zini kur bremze iestaasies;??? induktivitaates spoliitee, tb- tik lielu veikalaa nopirkt nevar, un ja var tad maksaa miljonu, tas noziimee ka spoliite vismaz 2. kaartas HPF filtram buus jaatin pasham. varsh shodien maksaa 7-8Ls/kg, taakaa tinumu rokaas un uz priekshu. tas pie nosaciijuma ja subs tiks speeleets liidz kaadiem 100Hz kas arii buutu pareizi. pareizaak gan buutu filtreet to sisteemu vismaz uz HPF aktiivi, tobish doma taada - tev ir subs kursh speelee liidz kaadiem 100Hz un 4a-32 sisteema kas saak speeleet no 100hz. tu njem leetaako aktiivo krossoveri, lietotu var samekleet pa latiem 30, un no viena ampa baro subus, no cita 4a32. ja gribas to visu sataisiit pasiivi, tad velkomeets klubinjaa, daudz daudz ieguldiijumu( ne tik daudz naudas, cik pasha roku veikliibas ) tur vajadziigs lai uzceptu tieshaam labus un korekti straadaajoshus pasiivos filtrus...ar augsheejaa gala nofiltreeshanu pasiivi parasti probleemas nav, bet tiit taas lielaas spoles zemajam galam...to nepraatu esmu izdziivojis un nekad vairs atkaartot negribu... ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vecīt kādēļ 15omi es likšu vismaz 4 paralēli jau ar testeri mērīju 3.8omi. Spoles un vara stieples 1.5mm diametrā arī man mētājas vienīgi būs jāiepērk kautkādi audio filtru kondiķi un pretestības...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Un man ir tāda paša doma starp sabu un 4a-32 robežfrekvenci ņemt 100Hz...

----------


## arnis

tb- ok, liksi paraleeli, un taalaak ::  vienaa kastee buus 4 gab 4a-32 :: 
prieksh 4 omiem un 100hz taapat kaa minimums vajaadzees 6,3mH. uz 1,5mm vada taa buus 1KG spoliite, apmeeram...nju jaa, nav tik traki, prieksh 15 omiem vjaadzeetu 4x vairaak, tas ir aarpraac....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Sabam arīq pretestība ap 8 om mērīju...

----------


## ROBERTTT

nē divās kastēs katrā pa diviem 4a-32 lai vieglāk staipīt  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

un filtru - filtrus da kautvai atsevišķā kastē

----------


## arnis

redzi kaa ir.
parasti runaa par 1 veselu tumbu, kas skan taa kaa vinja skan. tad iedomaajies, ka tev ir vesela tumba, 15/2 = 7,5 omi. un otra tumba 7,5 omi. tu vinjas vari likt paraleeli, bet parasti un normaali buutu taa, ka vinjas darbotos neitraali, piem, ja tu gribi palaist stereo un katru tumbu savaa pljavas galaa piemeeram.....filtram ir jaabuut kastee nevis jaameetaajas kautkur aarpusee, taakaa taapat tev naaksies tiit prieksh 8 omiem spoli, kas visdriizaak buus kaadi 13mH vismaz, un taatad ar 1,5mm vadinja buus ~ 2kg smaga un ~1,5omi pretestiiba ( ok, tas HPF filtram buutu vienalga )....daudz naaksies tiit  ::  
nezinu kaads tev tur vads ir, bet vislabaak ( peec pieredzes ) ir dabuut jaunu svaigu nekur netiitu, kuru uzreiz tinot no rulona var preciizi uztiit uz karkasa... :: 
filtri atsevishkjaa kastee der maajaas, kur pabaazt zem radiatoriem, bet laukaa...kautkaa ne-eerti. turklaat ja to filtru kasti vareetu uztaisit taadu kompaktu- es agraak arii taisiiju aaraa, ar kastiites augstumu max spoles augstumaa, taadu superiigo, ar indikaacijaam uz katra skaljrunja iekshaa ( bija 4 joslu sisteema ), bet plika filtru kaste man shkjiet ljoti neesteetiska...

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kā ir labāk tīt kārtu pēc kārtas vai vienkārši uzātro uz dullo satīt tās spoles?

----------


## arnis

kaartu peec kaartas , mazaak vada vajadzees. uz dullo tinot, vada pateerinjsh palielinaas ~1/3-1/4 . protams tavaa gadiijumaa ja runa ir par HPF filtru kad spoliite tiek likta uz zemi, tik liela noziime tam arii nebuus, bet LPF gaidijumaa lieka pretestiiba kjeedee rada zudumus......

----------


## ROBERTTT

tas būtu High pass filter HPF, un low pass filter LPF ?

----------


## arnis

HPF- augstfrekvences filtrs. tas ir filtrs, kas pielietojams tev uz 100Hz 4a-32 un tiem piikstuljiem, droshi vien uz 12K. 
LPF ir zemo frekvenchu filtrs, tas nogrieziis augsheejo diapazonu, buus vajadziigs subam uz 100Hz un 4a-32 uz 12K
Principiaalaas atshkjiriibas ja apskata 2.kaartas filtru ar dzeeshanas staavumu 12db/okt ,, saastaav no 2 elementiem ( katrs dzeesh pa 6db/okt )
HPF gadiijumaa ir kondensators virknee, un spole paraleeli skaljrunjim, LPF gadiijumaa spole virknee un kondensators paraleeli.
Attieciigi, ja tev ir skaljrunis piemeeram 8 omi, kaa subs, un tu liec spoliiti virknee ar subu, spoliite ar 1,5mm vadu tev sanaaks pretestiibaa piemeeram 1,5omi, attieciigi jau kaadi 15-20% no pastiprinaataaja jaudas aiziet zudumaa, tikai tajaa spoliiitee. Savukaart HPF gadiijumaa tas ka tur ir 1,5 omi uz zemi tieshi paliidz - liikne pie daliijuma sanaak plavnaaka, nju liidzenaaka, nevis ar asu kaapumu, arii nesamazina drastiski kopeeju pretestiibu sisteemai, neliks ampam paarkarseeties. taapeec jau arii dazhkaart liek rezistorus virknee ar spoliiteem un kondinjiem uz zemi - lai nebuutu iisais un pakorigjeetu liikni un kopeejo pretestiibu. 
Bet nu pieredzes saku, nekraameejies ar visu shito. ja tev ir 2 ampi, vienu 4a-32, otru subiem, un sameklee aktiivo krosoveri. Attieciigi pasiivos zemajam galam aizmirsti, taisiisi tikai filtraaciju uz augshaam, i sjo .....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Cik biezu vadu tu iesaki tīt tam sabam (biezāku vai tievāku?) ja jau ar 1.5mm šitadi zudmi 20%  ::

----------


## arnis

probleema, kaa jau teicu ir sekojosha. Liela pretestiiba, vajag lielaaku spoli( induktivitaati ) . es tinu no 1,9mm , arii 2,4mm. tev visdriizaak dereetu biezaakais pieejamais, 2,4mm. tikai atkal cita probleema, kaa jau teicu- es kad ieprieksh tinu no 2,4mm, man 1,5kg sanaaca 3,3mH. attieciigi prieksh 10mH vajadzees vismaz 2,5kG spoli. varsh shodien maksaa 8Ls/kg. taatad 1 spolei 20Ls. uztinot 2 spoles, tu jau esi atpelniijis aktiivaa krosovera ( lietota )cenu....
veel pastaav variants tiit SUBAM filtru uz ferriita serdenes, mazaak vada vajadzees, tad varbuut var iztikt ar 1,5mm. tikai tas ir sliktais tonis. parasti ienesas kropljojumi, un audio jomaa taa parasti nedara. bet suba gadiijumaa varbuut ka pofig. vot uz midiem un augshaam kategoriski nee. bet varbuut subam var taa izliiidzeeties...

----------


## ROBERTTT

ā nu skaidrs tad varbūt točna būs jāpērk kāds aktīvais krosovers

----------


## arnis

varam cenas ir debesiis, taada nu ir taa prakse. veel 10 gadus apakalj maksaaja 1,50Ls /kg, 5 gadus apakalj 3Ls/kg . un taa cena ir ceelusies...4.5...6...tagad gadu neesmu bijis pirkt tinumus, bet zinaataaji staasta, ka esot jau 7-8Ls/kg....taakaa vieglaak ir tiit tikai mazaas induktivitaates , tb- visu kas mazaaks par 3mH  ::  to arii veikalaa var nopirkt saliidzinoshi nedaargi, tepat elfaa....  :: 
protams ja ir variants ka galiigi nevar, tad jebkuraa gadiijumaa leetaak ir pasham tiit.jo kaa jau es vienaa citaa formumaa rakstiiju, tad lielaas krutaas spoles uz biezajiem vadiem maksaa ~40Eur un vairaak.....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tātad tiko atrāvu to sabu vaļā iekšā VNK PSC 18 collu (Precīzi 445mm diametrā) nezvērs, aizmugurē nav neviena uzraksta, 8omi, ventlējams magnēts, ap magnētu kautkāda aizsarggumija apkārt, grozs tāds pats kā JBL 18 colliniekem tikai balts kādam nav kāda nojausma kas tas varētu būt par zvēru ?
Grozs šitāds pats tikai balts:[attachment=0:3co6d9tk]3259_1_bl.JPG[/attachment:3co6d9tk]

----------


## ROBERTTT

magnēts 20cm, diametrā spole 10cm...

----------


## arnis

nav kautkaadi ciapri virsuu rakstiiti, 2044 vai 2245, tjipa shitaa
http://www.allamericanav.biz/rental_fil ... Small2.jpg
JBL jau nu nevareetu buut bez jebkaadiem citiem modelju numuriem. tiem noteikti jaabuuut kautkur rakstiitiem virsuu. Pameklee..

----------


## arnis

hei draugs man shkjiet ka atradu tavu skaljruni.
vai nu taa ir baigaakaa krutka, vai arii cilveeks nav zinaajis ko paardod-
paskaties pac
http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... v%26sa%3DN
jebkuraa gadiijumaa tev tos subus vajadzeetu likt kaadaa 180L kastee katru, un tjuuneet portu uz kaadiem 40Hz, buutu baigi labs  :: )) un ja tie subi tieshaam ir tie, kas tur ir, nju tad par to kopeejo drazu maksaat 300ls ir pavisam par briivu  ::  
bet tu pameklee virsuu kaadu razhotaaja kodu, lai saprastu ka nav kautkaada pod-gjelka  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vispār jau grūti tā pastāstīt (Vajag nofečēt bet konkrēti tagad nav ar ko) bet es jau teicu ka tikai stipri līdzīgs JBL 22xx sērijām bet JBL tas točna nav jo magnētā ir caurums tikai viens pa vidu (A visiem JBL iniekiem parasti ir trīs caurumi kautkāda tur viņu patentēta tehnoloģija) Nu anyvay rezonanses frekvence šitam varētu būt uz kādiem 40Hz...

----------


## ROBERTTT

A ck lielu tu man iesaki kasti taisīt kā tos portus regulēt, jo parametrus laikam neizdosies šitam uzrakt a iet un mērīt pa 15Ls ar takā nav pa kabatai pašlaik...

----------


## arnis

nafig ttur ko meeriit.
180L kaste ar Fi portu uz 42hz buus 2 porti pa 152mm un 15cm garumaa, trubu vietaa bruunaas aara kanalizaacijas caurules sazaagjee un aidaa  ::  nopuute vinjas melnas ar kraasu ja nepatiik, ja priekshaa nebuus rezhgjis vai siets vai taml......un buus labs kolbasnjiks  ::  zemajam galam jaaierullee pamatiigi  ::  tikai vot vajadzeetu jau preciizi modeli zinaat, lai saprastu cik lielu jaudu var laist utt. to jau gan var sameeriit peec kroplju procenta, ja ir ar ko.. ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

180L bet kā tas pēc izmēriem izskatās ?

----------


## arnis

apmeeram taapat kaa man
90x60x45cm apmeeram. paliela, bet aarai jau pofig  ::  tikai vienam gruuti jau buus nest. varbuut var citaadis izmeerus teiksim 80x60x55 piemeeram  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

A šitādu nevar taisī cik tādai varētu būt litri un kā ar to porta regulējumu :[attachment=0:3cym26is]18Sound_kit18.pdf[/attachment:3cym26is]

----------


## arnis

nu tur kautkur 160L sanaaks. var arii taadu taisiit, jaa.  ::  
PS- nav obligaati kopeet kautko, it iipashi shaadaa variantaa. var izveeleeties pac savu iipasho izmeeru kas vairaak patiik  ::  bet nu vari njetm arii to standartizeeto 18sound  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tie tavējie izmēri ko tu uzrakstīji ir iekšējie ja?

----------


## arnis

aareejie
man ir 90x60x48. ieksheejie man ir 85x55x41 = ~191 miinus skaljrunja displacement sanaak kaadi 185L  :: 
sienas obligaati 21mm ne mazaak, labaak 24-25, priekshu no kaadiem 28mm
smagi tas viss buus, bet ko padariisi. man vienam pasham ir gruuti to kasti nest, bet nu panest var ( rokturiishi ir kaa pro kasteem )

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu jā cik es saprotu 20 litri plus mīnus tur lielu lomu nespēlē nu karoč paldies par izmēriem būs jāmēģina pa šito nedēļu kaut ko saskrūvēt  ::  tiesa gan pagaidām tikai no 20mm skaidenes tāteikt eksperimentam tad jau redzēs vai būs vērts pirkt finieri.

----------


## arnis

nu 20L +- beigaas var speeleet gan pietiekamu lomu, zemais gals nokritiisies ne tikai deelj tilpuma bet arii deelj porta efektivitaates krishanaas . Atceries, ka shiem skaljrunjiem ekvivalentais tilpums visiem ir 280-400L apmeeram ,taakaa 180L kaste jau ir taads....kompaktais variants, vareetu teikt taa.. ::  Ja tu buutu hifiliitikjis un liktu maajaas ,tad jau izmeeriem buutu jaasasniedz vismaz 250L un tad vareetu arii gruuzt 30hz iekshaa un dabuut taisnaa liiknee  :: 
sleegta kaste te neder nekaadaa gadiijumaa, jo Q skaljrunim ir zems un kritums sleegtaa kastee zemajaa galaaa buus pamatiigs....

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kā tur ar tiem portiem diametrā 15 cm un garumā arī 15 cm ja

----------


## arnis

2 porti pa 15cm diametraa un 15 garumaa
tu no saakuma vari experimenteet ar 2 portiem un 12cm diametraa, un garums nekaads. varbuut ka ja tev subam nav tik liela jauda, tad shis variants buus labaaks. jo man vnk uz lielaakaam jaudaam bija paaraak lielas gaisa pluusmas. a tev varbuut pofig, ja tu vairaak apr 200-300W vairaak neuzgriez.  ::  pameegjini, pa-experimentee. no mazaaka porta lielaakus vienmeer avreesi uztaisiit, ja vajadzees  ::  pameegjini 2 portus pa 12cm diametraa , paklausies  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Šodien saskrūvēju to kasti un uztaisīju divus caurumus katru pa 10CM itkā zemais bass parādījās bet kaut kas nav... karoč ir tā kad ārā noliek metru neatejot no saba vis itkā ir OK bet kā paiet kādus 3 metrus nost no saba zemais gals pazūd un paliek tikai kaudkāds 80Hz kiks un viss kas varētu tam būt par iemeslu moš korpusā kautkādi nenormāli stāvviļņi rodas...

----------


## arnis

kur tu to visu klausies  :: ?? nee, nav tur nekaadi staavviljnji. ja tas ir telpaa, tad telpas akustika. tas ir normaali. aizej telpas stuurii un paklausies, un tur atkal zemie basi ir. Vai tad man tev taadas lietas jaamaaca....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Da nezinu vairāk par 30W (Skatoties pēc pastūža indikācijas līdz pīķim uz 30W) arī tas skaļrunis netur un spiediens iztabā arī ir tikai S-90 līmenī (man atkal likās ka pro sabam spiedienam būtu jābūt vismaz 3x spēcīgākam kā S-90)...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pie kam nav tā ka pastūzis nevelk ir tā ka parsniedzot tos 30W pīķus tas skaļrunis sāk čarkstēt... nezinu moš spole svilusi va kas...

----------


## arnis

klau tu mobileaudio esi kaa users robertos  ::  ienaac tur chataa
zb te 100 reizes posteet, ko saki  ::  
PS- tev kastee ir kaads pildiijums  ::  kaada iisti ir kaste ::  pieliec testeri pameeri reaao jaudu. veel- vai bass neskan taa kropliigi, mosh tie skaljrunji kirdik...
ja skaljrunis saak charksteet tad driizaak ampam jaudas nav, var vnk saliidzinaat uz konkreetu skaljumu kas ir teiksim 1-5W uz abaam tumbaam, s-90 un taa tava basu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Neiet mat tas čats mobailā... Bet vai tas ir normāli ka tāds gigants iztabā velk tikai S-90 līmenī? un vēl lausoties klusāk uz kādiem 10W viss ir normāli bet griezot skaļāk sāk tiešām bass kropļoties...

----------


## arnis

jaaizcheko vai kroplji ir arii s-90 tumbai jeb tikai shitai. ja taa, tad tas skaljrunis droshi vien ir dedzinaats, , beediigi buus.
abus subus iemonteeji jeb vienu  ::  pameegjini skaljrunjus nomainiit, panjem ieliec otru subu un paklausies kas ar to ir. 
principaa tas nav normaali. protams ka korektaak buutu aarpus telpaam meeriit, nevis vienaa shauraa istabaa, bet nu tendences jau var taapat maniit . 
negribu gan tev braukt augumaa, bet nu ja tu piemeeram neatshkjir 5-7dB izmainjas basos, tad buutu bezgala skumji. visdriizaak ka probleema ir kautkur citur...skaljrunjos vareetu buut...paklaussies to s-90 uz tiem 30W

----------


## ROBERTTT

pie manis ir tikai viens subs... ar S-90 viss ir ideālā kārtībā... nu tik kurls jau neesmu lai neatšķirtu 5-7db izmaiņas visticamāk ka tešām tam skaļrunim spole apdegusi a cik vispār varētu maksāt tādu pārtīt?

----------


## arnis

kaadi 10-15Ls RD akustikaa pie Arta  :: 
tur vajadzetu saprast vai tieshaam spole vainiiga. varbuut ka kontakti pie pievadiem appliisushi un taa...bet ja uz 1W viss kaartiibaa, tas jau nemaina dB skaitu ( protams ja taa tieshaam nav spoles vaina )

----------


## ROBERTTT

A vot tu man pasaki tādam PRO sabam taču būtu jāvelk spiediena ziņā vismaz reizes 2 skaļāk iztabā par S-90 vai nē?

----------


## arnis

2x skaljaak = +6dB. es teiktu taa- aarpus telpaam s-90 = 90dB, pro subam kaa minimums 95dB liidz pat 102dB atkariibaa no noformeejuma. Protams ka telpaa pieskaitaas kaadi 5dB ( uz basiem )
bet var jau buut, ka tas 18'' ir kaads baigais pakaljdarinaajumsun vinjam juutiiba ir vnk extra zema....
otrs avriants- tu man nepateici, kaadaa staavoklii ir kaste. iespeejams ka probleema ir kastee, un portu regulaacijaa. varbuut porti ir ar paaraak zemu F, un kaste vairaak straadaa kaa sleegtaa, un tur jau taada izmeera skaljrunim ir baigais kritums uz zemo galu. Protams ka frekvencees 100-500hz vinjam vajadzeetu buut skaljaakam neatkariigi no kastes noformeejuma. Par charksteeshanu- droshi vien ka pievadi ir appleesti, suudiigs kontakts, gan jau RD akustikaa tev tos uztaisiis normaalus. Es jau teicu, ja tu buutu riigaa, vareetu piebraukt un apskatiit, a shitaa.....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu kaste ir tāda kādu tu man ieteici (iekšējie 86x55x40) tikai nav trubas bet ir divi caurumi katrs pa apm.10 Cm diametrā kastē nekas nav pakots... Nu pievads viens laikam gan ir atplēsts (čarkstešana)...

----------


## arnis

cik biezs deelis  ::  ir perfekti saskruuveets jeb bezjeedziigi sanaglots ::  shkjirbas nekur nav ::  kaadu porolonu vajag ielikt. ja nav, tad iebaaz kautvai kaadus 2-3 spilvenus aatrumaa paklausiities. kautko miikstu vajag ielikt  ::  tad saliidzinaasi  :: 
subs tieshaam 8 omi ::  cik pretestiiba tai s-90 ::  4 vai 8 omi  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

S-90 (S-90B) pretestība 8omi sabam 7omi (tikko mērīju)

----------


## arnis

nu jaa tad viss ir pareizi, abi buus Z=8omi. nju ko es tev vari pateikt....ieliec tajaa kastee kautko miikstu. 
tu nofocheet vari to subu" ::  es gribu redzeet, kaa izskataas. varu dot piemeerus

----------


## ROBERTTT

nu vot vajadzēs ielikt kautko mīkstu... a to sabu kautkad nofočēšu tikai kad grūti teikt(Pašam nav nekā ar ko nofočēt).

----------


## arnis

tjipa kautkaa taa 
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums760 ... G-2354.jpg
subam jaabuut perfekti pieskruuveetam
taapat arii aizmugureejam, prieksheejiem paneljiem.....varbuut kautkur ir lazha deelj ne-hermeetiskuma

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu jā tev jau konkrēti pa smuko tie sabi. Esi kautko dzirdējis par kautkādiem "Pēterburgas" sabiem moš šitas kas man ir tas pēterburgas jo pēc "darba kvalitātes" jau čista izskatās pēc krievu pakaļdarinājuma   ::

----------


## arnis

vareetu buut bet tam nav noziimes. shitiem visiem lielajiem 18'' juutiiba ir +- liidziiga ( it iipashi njemot veeraa, ka psrs laikaa razhotie bija superviegli, taatad ar augstu juuutibu, diemzheel pac zemaakais gals kliboja ) . atshkjiras tikai kroplju procents un maksimaalaas jaudas  ::  paklausies uz 100-500hz diapazonaa, cieto kicku, kas tur notiek  ::  blac, baigi jau gribeetos to visu redzeet un dzirdeet, tad saprastu kas par shaizi

----------


## ROBERTTT

A no kurienes tu pac esi nezinu moš varam kautko sarunāt...

----------


## arnis

es esu riigaa...un tu ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

nu es dzīvoju bišķi aiz rīgas robežas...

----------


## arnis

nu ta kur probleema. man likaas ka tu kautkur taalu kurzemee
uz kuru pusi ta jaabrauc ;??

----------


## ROBERTTT

O tiko ieliku iekšā spilvenu klausījos bass testu bišķi pačarkstēja nosmirdēja bet tagad pat labāk sāka skanēt moš čista tos pievadus jāpārlodē  ::

----------


## arnis

paskaties, varbuut ka vari pac tos pievadus nahrenizeet un panjemt kaadu vadinju, ne paaraak biezu, un pielodeet. agraak s-90 vareeja vienkaarshi pielodeet...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Labi karoč jāizstiepj ārā jāpaklausās kamēr nav 23:00  ::  a par to braukšanu sarunāsim rīt.

----------


## arnis

klau a tev pie maajas tjipaa taads daarzinjsh un taa, varu aizbaukt ar meeriitaaju nomeeriit pie 1W, tad jau buuus skaidrs kas un kaa  ::  
tikai par meeriijumiem no tevis Coca-cola ( meeriitaajs ar kolu darbojas..  ::  .)

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nezinu kā ar kolu bet tā spole laikam toč nocepās kad es bastestu klausījos (Viss magnēts nedaudz smird) bet pats divainākais ka skaļrunis skan kā skanēja

----------


## arnis

mjaa, tad droshi vien ka dedzinaats vinjsh ir. gruuti saprast. figu tur basstests, uzliec konkreetu dziesmu un taa. 
skan kaa skaneeja- skanja ir tiira, jeb kropliiga;????? to uz vidiem arii var dzirdeet

----------


## ROBERTTT

vo tā skaņa uz vidiem ir tāda kroplīga

----------


## arnis

nju tad jaapaartin vinjsh ir, neko nepadariisi
tai kropliigajai skanjai ir jaabuut arii uz 1W, arii bez kastes. izvelc no kastes, panjemvinju rokaa, palaid taadu videeju jaudu un paklausies...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tur jau ti sūdi ka uz tā 1W vis itkā ir ok sāk kropļot kad griež skaļāk.

----------


## arnis

nu tur konkreeti vajadzeetu to skaljruni patureet rokaas tad saprastu kas par lietu. paskaties to pievadu, kas ar to ir...varbuut var pielodeet normaalaak

----------


## ROBERTTT

Da nē nu manuprāt visas pazīmes ka spole ir apsvilusi
1.kārt jaudu netur 
2.pie lielākas jaudas par 10W sāk kropļot vidus

----------


## arnis

es veel joprojaam nedotu viennoziimiigu atbildi shajaa lietaa. tas ir iespeejams, bet ne vairaak. pie pussvilushas spoles, ja ieklausaas, tad arii uz minimaalas jaudas ir dzirdams kroplis...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nezinu davai tad kad runājam to atbraukšanu

----------


## arnis

kur iisti tu dziivo?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Check PM

----------


## ROBERTTT

Sorry zināmu apsverumu dēļ bildes tiek dzēstas (Ja kādam interesē bildes vai sabs PM)...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tātad kādam kādas idejas kas tas par zvēru... ?

----------


## arnis

tas ir kaads leetaa gala PRO subs, pienjemu ka arii ar mazu gaajienu, viegls, taatad vajadzees lielu kasti lai buutu reaals zemais gals .taakaa Qts buus zems, tad vajadzees arii portu, sleegtaa kastee no shitaada iipashi daudz emaa gala nebuus  ::  
Izskataas ka tas ir 18''. taatad tipiski kaada 180L kaste tur dereetu  ::  ja kas vairaak itneresee- PM

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu kasti es jau uztaisīju kā tu teici 88x60x43 Cm ārējie izmēri kaste no 20mm skaidenes un izpakoju ar stikla vati apvilktu ar audumu... Nu es jau saku ka tagad zemais gals ir bet jaudu netur un db daudz arī uz zemo galu nespiež... Tātad tu saki ka labāk šitos pardot un paņemt kaut vai Selenium 18Sw?

----------


## Delfins

uzreiz var redzēt, ka šitie papīra ar mazo magnētu nekādu baigo jaudu nedos.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jauda ta ir pie pakaļas galvenais ir decibeli nu proams uz basu par S-90 ir skaļāk un "iekšas" ritigi krata bet no PRO viedokļa tas ir "sūds uz kociņa"  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu bet teiksim ja šito ieliktu mašīnā kadā univerisālī spiediens būtu ne pa jokam...

----------


## arnis

nju uz 1W jau juutiiba varbuut ir, bet nu ja jaudas nav, tad....jaa, mashiinai neslikts variants  :: 
Par tiem 18''. Jaa. Seleniums jau arii nav nekaads krutais gals, bet tev vareetu dereet.  ::  Gan selenium, gan celestion 600-800W seerijas cenaas liidz 140Ls gabalaa  :: 
protams ka maajaam tas ir paaraak daudz jebkuraa gadiijumaa, veel jo vairaak kaadaa 20m2 istabaa  ::  Ja laukaa pljavaa- idealjnjiks, neko vairaak arii neprasaas  :: 
Par tavu - db daudz arī uz zemo galu nespiež - reaali ir taa, ka tas bass ir viegls un preciizs, taapeec varbuut neliekas uz ausiim, ka spiestu dB , . varam meeriit dB ja ir veeleeshanaas  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

A ka tu reāli mēri respektīvi ko vaig lai mērītu... Signālgeneratoru, Pastūzi, Voltmetru, db metru?

----------


## arnis

kaa tu maajaas muuziku klausies ? 
1. signaala avots ( primaari man cd ) 
2. pastuuzis ( kautcik normaals ) 
3. voltmetrs
4. db meeriitaajs 
5. briiva vieta, vislabaak aaraa  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

ā nu skaidrs bet vai tad ar signālģeneratoru nebūtu precīzāk piemeram ja signāla avots nespēj kvalitatīvi atskaņot visu diapazonu?

----------


## arnis

piedod Robert, bet u laikam nesaprati ko pateici - signālģeneratoru nebūtu precīzāk piemeram ja signāla avots nespēj kvalitatīvi atskaņot visu diapazonu?
Signaala gjenerators gjeneree kautkaadu signaalu. Mums vajag siinusu, kautkaadu 30,35,40,45,50 hz utt.......pricjom tur viss diapazons ? tev cd iekaarta maajaas ir? kaadas ampam ieejas ligzdas  ::  rcA ?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tur jau tie s*di ka pagaidām man vienīgais signāla avots ir iebūvetā datora skaņas karte (Kas protams ir mēsls no skaņas viedokļa)...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bļin jāsak domāt kam nogrūst to skaļruni jāņem to Selenium SW18...

----------


## arnis

principaa signaalu var arii no kompja palaist, ja tur kautkaads normaals wav gen ir. db nomeeriishanai nekaada baigaa kvalitaate nav vajadziiga. ja tonju gjeneratora uz kopja nav, labaak tad panjemt kaadu cd, man jau ir gatavi testa tonju diski, skaties pac. no tevis prasaas amps ar rca ieeju un tumbas vads, pietiekami garsh, lai vareetu izvilkt to subu aaraa..kautkaa taa  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu man ir gan tonu generatori, gan ar pastuzi un vadiem (izvilkt ārā nav problēmu) Cik pats te čakarejoties tadā garā Signalģenerators(Kompis)>Pastūzis>Sabs Dzirdu ka tam sabam konkrētajā noformejumā uz 60Hz ir baigais pīķis...

----------


## arnis

nuu, tas viss ir jaaizpeeta konkreetaak. kaadi tai kastei fi porti, uz kaadu F tika taisiits ? vairs neatceros, soore

----------


## ROBERTTT

n

----------


## arnis

kopija ir laba lieta  ::  porti kaados izmeeros  :: )))) ja piekritiisi meeriishanai, vareeshu pateikt, cik dB shis modelis zaudee pret maneejiem  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

porti katrs kautkādi 11cm diametrā...

----------


## charly

Pie šāda tilpuma un portu izmēriem rezonanse būs ap 60hz, tāpēc arī pacēlums. Šādam diametram un tilpumam varētu garumu taisīt ap 20cm garus, tad rezonanse būs ap 35hz, lai pateiktu precīzi ir sākumā jānomēra skaļruņa parametri, lai varētu nomodelēt optimālo variantu.

----------


## Delfins

nevājš subis seriālu skatīšanai... gh...   ::

----------


## arnis

charly. tak pareekjini. Portu rezonanse ir uz 46Hz. Tas ka uz 60Hz ir paceelums, ir skaidrs, ja tam subam ir paaugsta Fs, virs 35Hz, tad tas ir tikai logjiski. Un taisot trubu 20cm, porta F sanaak 30Hz, neredzu jeegu no taa...uz 40-50Hz gaajiens deelj taa buus milziigs ( turklaat njemot veeraa, ka ap 50Hz parasti neegjeros ir peak ) , liidz ar ko kroplji, un liela iespeeja pie pirmaa lielaa piikja jaudiiga ampa gadiijumaa izdaudziit to subu....prieksh kam tas vajadziigs ? Ja tas subs zemo diapazonu zem 40Hz principaa nespeelee, tad neredzu jeegu vinjam taadu portu arii taisiit. Turklaat dzeks to taisa vairaak aara apstaakljiem, nju pasaki, kur tev aara tusiem kaads gruzii 40Hz ;???? 45-50-60-80...to es saprotu. Taapeec arii taada porta izveele.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kā tur ir ar šāda tipa (Skat. bildē) sabwooferu korpusiem cik esmu lasījis ārzemju forumos tad šitie arī zem 40Hz nespēlē:

----------


## arnis

robert- var speeleet un var nespeeleet. Bet taada kaudze ar kraavumu noteikti speelee zem 40Hz. doma taada, ka kopeejaa Fs samazinaas pie taada laukuma...

----------


## charly

man gan winisd-pro pie šāda tilpuma un diviem portiem 11cm diametrā izdeva 56hz, starp citu 40 hz ir sastopami pat mūsdienu bum-bum mūzikā,
 bet vecajos akustiskajos ierakstos pat līdz 20hz. par to vai konkrētais skalrunis var atskaņot 40 hz var pateikt tikai nomērot visus reālos parametrus 
(Fs,Vas,Qe,Qm).

----------


## arnis

Charly- 2 porti pa 11cm= 1 ports pa 15,5cm. L=garums = 2cm- prieksheejaa panelja biezums. 
L=((2340*d^2)/(V*F^2*10^-3))-0,85*D
Soore, man nav ko dariit. 
2340*0,024/180*F^2*0,001= (0,85*0,155)+0,02
312/F^2 = 0,151
F^2=2066 
F=45,4Hz.
Par 20 un 40Hz. Tu panjem izliec kaadu tumbu aaraa, piemeeram daarza/aara/pljavas tusinjam ar chomiem. Un paklausies, kuras frekvences vienkaarshi burkjsh, un no kuraam aara apstaakljos pie taviem leveliem ir kautkaada jeega. Tur no 20-40hz nebuus ne smakas...Taapeec njemot veeraa Roberta specifiku, taadi porti tika izveeleeti.
Subi ir vecumveci, aizdomas, ka jaudu turees ne vairaak pa 200W, arii piekare neizskataas peec taadas, kurai buutu extra liels ( vismaz 7mm) gaajiens, taatad zem 40Hz normaalaa liimenii no taa suba neko nevar gribeet. Protams, vienkaarshi ir paskatiities parametrus un pateikt kas ir kas. Otrs variants ir uzgjenereet kasti, ja parametru nav. Un pro 18'' skaljrunim kas dabuuts par sviestmaizi, nekad nevar buut gaajiens, kas ljautu shamo draivot zem 40hz...aizmirsti...

----------


## charly

nomodelēju vēlreiz pirmooreiz tiešām biju mazliet nokļūdījies jo nebiju norādījis ka abi gali ir plaknēs bet vienalga sanāk 53hz nevis 45, man grūti spriest par winisdpro pareizību attiecībā uz ļoti īsiem portiem, bet relatīvi gariem portiem atšķirība no reālā parasti ir ļoti maza.par pašu skalruni nestrīdēšos jo dabā redzējis un mērījis neesmu. var jau būt ka tur vas ir teiksim 500l un tādā tilpumā zemo nebūs ne s... par to ka atklātā gaisā nevar dabūt 30hz gan nepiekrītu, pats ar 6  s90  pa 120w uz katru esmu dabujis dārzā tīri labu basu, protams ka skaļums tur nebūs 120db bet zemās frekvences ir dzirdamas labi. personīgi labāk klausos klusāk, bet normālu joslu, nevis skaļu spaini...

----------


## arnis

piedod, bet tavi teikumi liek apshaubiit tavas speejas- S-90 pie 120W basos ir vairaak kaa kroplis( absoluuti nekas muzikaals, par kvalitaati vispaar nerunaajot ) , vidi un augshas pie taadas jaudas jau sen ir nodegushas. Turklaat aara apstaakljos, kur signaals neinterfereejas telpaa, kropljus sadzirdees pat kurlais...6x s90 - tu padomaa pac- kaadu jaudu vajag, lai taas kastes piebarotu, turklaat veel ar tik zemu juutiibu....aaraa vinjas skandinaat- vaaks. Fonam varbuuut der, bet ja tev draugi prasa pagriezt skaljaak, bet tu nevari......arii sviests, piekriiti ? Par winISD, speakershop, bassbox utt- tie visi softi reekjina peec vienas pasaulee pienjemtas formulas. droshi vien esi ievadiijis nepareizi kaadu parametru. Par dzirdeeshanu- bass ir nevis jaadzird bet jaajuut  ::  ja dzirdi- jau ir auzas...( suudiiga porta darbiiba, peecskanja utt...) Protams, s-90 basinieks, ja tiek izmantots normaalos apstaakljos, ne augstaak par 30W, tad nebuut nav tas sliktaakais maajas suba exemplaars....

----------


## charly

par jaudu protams nebija domāta vidējā jauda bet pīķa (pastiprinātāja jauda) 80to gadu mūzikai, kad tas tika mēģināts attiecība pīķis pret vidējo bija vismaz 1/4 tā ka nekāda pārclodze tur nesanāk. pie tam tai laikā citu pieejamu skaļruņu vienkārši nebija (izņemot kinapus ko reāli nevarēja dabūt) bet pastūžus pavairot nebija problēmu.savukārt winisd pro rēkina pēc cita modela nekā winisd - to apgalvo arī paši izstrādātāji un apgalvo arī ka ši versija ir korektāka.
pašam ar winisdpro rēkinot subu uz Hertz ES380 260l kastē ar portu uz 21hz klūda praksē bija tikai 1hz uz zemo pusi (porti gan bija gari - ap 40cm)

----------


## arnis

man shkjiet ka es tevi paziistu . Seleniumu un hertzu fans  ::

----------


## charly

> man shkjiet ka es tevi paziistu . Seleniumu un hertzu fans


  tā varētu būt...  :: 
Būtu tīri interesanti nomērīt to skaļruni...izskatās tīri labi, bet reāli var būt visādi.
Starp citu par seleniumu basiem: esmu mēģinājis uz tiem pamodelēt ,bet izskatās ka riktīga apakša tur arī nespīd
tikai jaudīgs midbass...liekas ka lielākā daļa estrādnieku upurē zemo galu par labu lietderībai un jaudai   ::  
Rezultatus ar taurēm gan jau vēl redzēsim...

----------


## arnis

Pae seleniuma basiem jauns ritenis nav jaaizdomaa  ::  Leetajaam seerijaam smags difuzors, mazs gaajiens, liidz ar ko zemo galu iisti nevar uzdziit. Daargajam galam lielaaka jauda, lielaaks gaajiens, augstaaka juutiiba, bet cenu zinjaa maksaa tikpat ja ne daargaak kaa RCF, 18Sound utt- krutais gals. Tad kaada jeega njemt seleniumu >? Maajaas un maziem tusiem jau der.arii tie ar 6mm gaajienu..

----------

